# Canal lot in Downey Caney Creek ?



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a lot down in Caney Creek and I was wondering if u guys think it would be werth puting a little cabin on for a weekend rental for the fishing crowd ? Its on the canal looks like a stones throw to the ICW its just outside Sargent I have owned it for 20 yrs and never done anything with it. I went down last night and its not a bad lot wide canal. THX for the input.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Id do it I love going to Sargent.


----------



## kenfolk (Oct 18, 2009)

Sargent has changed for the good of all, you never be able to get a permite to put a cabin up, no, it will have to pass all of FEMA New codes and those codes will cost you thousands to pass and then the builder can't build if your blue prints are up to FEMA code, then if you think you can just go around all that and just build it on the weekends, a builder, inspector, home owner will turn you in and you will get a big fine and they will make you tear it down, it's happening all over Matagorda Co and is being inforced like a police action, Home owners are up in arms because they can't even do there own repairs because they don't have a FEMA Building licence, fishing cabins are going to be a thing of the past, a cabin will cost you $175,000 and up, THANK FEMA, IKE, & your congress man for behind the door trading


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Do what everyone else is doing down there...pour a little slab and put in a septic tank and a meter loop...park an RV down there. When the hurricanes come, hook on and pull it out of there. I'd do it if I could afford to....plus, then you'll have an RV to take other places too...win/win.
(and less taxes)


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Matagorda said:


> Sargent has changed for the good of all, you never be able to get a permite to put a cabin up, no, it will have to pass all of FEMA New codes and those codes will cost you thousands to pass and then the builder can't build if your blue prints are up to FEMA code, then if you think you can just go around all that and just build it on the weekends, a builder, inspector, home owner will turn you in and you will get a big fine and they will make you tear it down, it's happening all over Matagorda Co and is being inforced like a police action, Home owners are up in arms because they can't even do there own repairs because they don't have a FEMA Building licence, fishing cabins are going to be a thing of the past, a cabin will cost you $175,000 and up, THANK FEMA, IKE, & your congress man for behind the door trading


Wow really man that freaking shady as hell right there


----------



## kenfolk (Oct 18, 2009)

no people are not just pouring a slab and hauling there rv in and hooking up a septic system, that way of thought is getting people a fine, it's all changed and you either get out your wallet or you sell, and the aprasial district will tell you this to your Face, follow the new guide lines or sell, it's taking place all over this county and personaly I like it, since i live here it keeps people from building a shanny and when the next big blow comes thru there junk does not end up in my bathroom or taking my pier or porch out that i have had built under the new codes, its no more than where you live that you have to follow the community building codes, but these new codes cost big bucks to follow, it's taking place all over Galveston Island also, and down the whole TX coast


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmmmm, never heard of this. I sure know alot of people that have done and still doing what you said cant happen down there.........

Not saying your wrong or i'm right or whatever, but it kinda sounds like you are trying to do your own policing.


----------



## kenfolk (Oct 18, 2009)

not at all, if you you are homesteaded here you know, if you have second property here you have no voters rights because it's a vacation home or land, so you pay your taxes on what is based on what they apprase your land value & building, you have no say, protest all day long, you have no say, your not homesteaded in matagorda county you are only a visting tax payer with no say, it all comes down to one thing when you build you follow the rules of the county or the construction crews who are licence for FEMA CODE BUILDING PERMIT, home owners who have had to pay high end construction and inspectors that enforced the code to the home owners, causes home owners to turn new construction sites into the county that are not up to par and crews that are, turn in those that are not and the cycle goes on, thats the way it is designed, if i build up to code and you don't, you put my land and home at risk in a big storm, I will have to call it in


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Well that hole subdivison has not been developed at all at the back. Half the roads arnt even cut thru . But I think I 'll do some checking in to what I have to do its alot closer than my house in Rockport. I'm going to go ahead and have it marked and get it cleaned up and cut down and bulk head it. But if more people that own down there dont do some work it will never be werth much. It has sewer and water at the end of the street so they have made some improvements in the last 12 yrs !


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Matagorda said:


> not at all, if you you are homesteaded here you know, if you have second property here you have no voters rights because it's a vacation home or land, so you pay your taxes on what is based on what they apprase your land value & building, you have no say, protest all day long, you have no say, your not homesteaded in matagorda county you are only a visting tax payer with no say, it all comes down to one thing when you build you follow the rules of the county or the construction crews who are licence for FEMA CODE BUILDING PERMIT, home owners who have had to pay high end construction and inspectors that enforced the code to the home owners, causes home owners to turn new construction sites into the county that are not up to par and crews that are, turn in those that are not and the cycle goes on, thats the way it is designed, if i build up to code and you don't, you put my land and home at risk in a big storm, I will have to call it in


Man, you're all over the place with what you have posted. You've made arguments for and against every side of the issue. 
If the original poster is interested in knowing the facts, he can contact the county/city for the specific requirements.
First there is no such thing as a FEMA approved building contractor or crew. Every county has building restrictions, and yes the coastal codes are strict but doable. 
After you pull permits, you just have to have the inspections done as construction progresses.
You or your wife can also change your address to the county you have property in and vote. It doesn't have to be your homestead.
I don't know about you and your neighbors, but we don't "turn our neighbors in" around here.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Matagorda said:


> no people are not just pouring a slab and hauling there rv in and hooking up a septic system, that way of thought is getting people a fine, it's all changed and you either get out your wallet or you sell, and the aprasial district will tell you this to your Face, follow the new guide lines or sell, it's taking place all over this county and personaly I like it, since i live here it keeps people from building a shanny and when the next big blow comes thru there junk does not end up in my bathroom or taking my pier or porch out that i have had built under the new codes, its no more than where you live that you have to follow the community building codes, but these new codes cost big bucks to follow, it's taking place all over Galveston Island also, and down the whole TX coast


So, you can't have an RV down there? I see a bunch of them there...maybe they're not in Downey, but they are on the waterfront in Sargent...If I owned a lot there, I'd use an RV there. Not saying I'd leave it there though.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I've got some septic tanks I'll give away! Just come get 'em! :smile:

The slab and RV is what a lot of people are doing right now! Seems to be working great...you can tell who the deer hunters are too, by the number of vacant pads!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Matagorda is right in some areas but probably wrong in some others. It all started a couple of years ago with the infamous "Captain Cleanup" who got FEMA involved who forced the county to enforce certain regulations and bring appraised property values in line with market values. Taxable values skyrocketed along with the taxes - mine quadrupled in two years and there was nothing I could do since it wasn't homesteaded. I filed a protest and the appraisal district actually called me and told me I was wasting my time coming down because they wouldn't lower it. Building codes are much stricter now and I don't think you would have a chance of building a cabin unless it was elevated and built to code which is much more expensive but possible. You can pour a slab and use a RV but it has to have current tags and be mobile or they will include it in your appraised value. I don't think you can install a septic tank any longer but I could be wrong. There is sewage available in most areas and I think you have to tie into it if it's accessible. Otherwise I "think" you have to have an aerobic system. The good old days of having a "fishing camp" are gone unless it's already existing and prices are going up. It's a shame in a way because it's forcing a lot of folks out that just can't afford it any more. Lots of folks inherited their property or bought when it was real cheap and even if you don't use it the cost was low enough that it didn't hurt. Now with the increased taxes, higher insurance if you have a structure, water and sewer bills etc. it has become more costly - but I still like it.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Matagorda said:


> not at all, if you you are homesteaded here you know, if you have second property here you have no voters rights because it's a vacation home or land, so you pay your taxes on what is based on what they apprase your land value & building, you have no say, protest all day long, you have no say, your not homesteaded in matagorda county you are only a visting tax payer with no say, it all comes down to one thing when you build you follow the rules of the county or the construction crews who are licence for FEMA CODE BUILDING PERMIT, home owners who have had to pay high end construction and inspectors that enforced the code to the home owners, causes home owners to turn new construction sites into the county that are not up to par and crews that are, turn in those that are not and the cycle goes on, thats the way it is designed, if i build up to code and you don't, you put my land and home at risk in a big storm, I will have to call it in


You don't need "voter's rights" to protest your taxes. Trust me, I do it every year in Matagorda County - sometimes successfully, and I ain't homesteaded there. I think the process there is heck of lot more fair than in Harris County.

The original poster had a question somewhere in there...

Paragod,

Is it a good idea? My own feeling is that if you are building it to generate revenue, you will probably be disappointed by how often it is rented. If you build something for your own use and enjoyment, and rent it to help make ends meet - probably a worthy endeavor.

Best of luck.

PS...As long as your property in CC is clearly not wetlands, you will probably not have much of a problem with the County and FEMA requirements. If there is any chance it is, good luck. You are in for a ride.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

paragod said:


> I have a lot down in Caney Creek and I was wondering if u guys think it would be werth puting a little cabin on for a weekend rental for the fishing crowd ? Its on the canal looks like a stones throw to the ICW its just outside Sargent I have owned it for 20 yrs and never done anything with it. I went down last night and its not a bad lot wide canal. THX for the input.


it's not that bad, follow the rules and you will be fine. get with Mata. Cnty. for building permits up front, you are not allowed sealed in cabins on the ground any more anywhere on the coast.

and don't bandit build.......... those days are over.


----------



## kenfolk (Oct 18, 2009)

Viking48 you know. Bayscout22 voters rights would be you can put your name on the ballot and your vote gets heard from this county, anybody can protest there taxes resident/or not, but as a standard in most countys your not homesteaded here your a vistor, paying taxes and you are not heard, as loud as you would like to think so. Harbormaster NO septics systems where the sewage pipe has been layed, it's $2,000 tap fee and the water meter is now $2,500 if you don't have water/sewage on your lot, JECoop will not put in a pole for power. And HMaster if your not within the boarder of the water/sewage distric your septic system is $10,000 + and can only be installed by a county approved license plumber for that aerobic system viking48 was talking about, don't think a septic system installer from another county can install. Sweenyite yes rv are still here no one said there not allowed, a single lot with a slab and sewage/water/electricity, bulkheaded, pier is $6,000 + a year now based on it's location, thats $500 a month just in taxes, a rv has to be moved every 6 months or the rv will be added to the aprasial of the land and they start at $25,000 + just for the rv, they have no way to fine ya so the tax ya. Kenny yes you can and have the right to vote in the county you are registered for, But not Homesteaded rights, if Not HOMESTEADED Here You have No property tax voice, they send you a invoice and you pay this amount or Sell. Matagorda Co has maybe less than 50,000 residents and not a whole lot of big Biz, if they can't get tax revenu out of it's commercial assits there going to get it out of second property owners, not protected by homestead rules.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Matagorda said:


> Viking48 you know. Bayscout22 voters rights would be you can put your name on the ballot and your vote gets heard from this county, anybody can protest there taxes resident/or not, but as a standard in most countys your not homesteaded here your a vistor, paying taxes and you are not heard, as loud as you would like to think so. Harbormaster NO septics systems where the sewage pipe has been layed, it's $2,000 tap fee and the water meter is now $2,500 if you don't have water/sewage on your lot, JECoop will not put in a pole for power. And HMaster if your not within the boarder of the water/sewage distric your septic system is $10,000 + and can only be installed by a county approved license plumber for that aerobic system viking48 was talking about, don't think a septic system installer from another county can install. Sweenyite yes rv are still here no one said there not allowed, *a single lot with a slab and sewage/water/electricity, bulkheaded, pier is $6,000 + a year now based on it's location, thats $500 a month just in taxes,* a rv has to be moved every 6 months or the rv will be added to the aprasial of the land and they start at $25,000 + just for the rv, they have no way to fine ya so the tax ya. Kenny yes you can and have the right to vote in the county you are registered for, But not Homesteaded rights, if Not HOMESTEADED Here You have No property tax voice, they send you a invoice and you pay this amount or Sell. Matagorda Co has maybe less than 50,000 residents and not a whole lot of big Biz, if they can't get tax revenu out of it's commercial assits there going to get it out of second property owners, not protected by homestead rules.


Ok, i see can you do have prices right on installation of stuff but your taxes are a little off my friend. Like i said, i am not saying you are wrong but i think you are blowing this WAY out of reality. Are you sure you don't work for the county and just trying to scare people away or something cause all 30 years i have been down, the 12 years i have been a soul home owner there and the 44 years my family have been home owners down there i have yet to hear some of these things. Granted alot of the stuff you are talking about is new, I.E. septic, water and so forth but again, i think you are blowing this way out of proprtion.


----------



## kenfolk (Oct 18, 2009)

no, not at all, this is how it is, like it or not, flow with the changes or the flow will change you, I don't work for the county, I don't work at all, I Won the lottery, don't you have to get ready for work.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Matagorda said:


> no, not at all, this is how it is, like it or not, flow with the changes or the flow will change you, I don't work for the county, I don't work at all, I Won the lottery, don't you have to get ready for work.


Dont get defensive bud, i am just stating it how i see it now and have seen it then. Congrats on winning the lotto, i have won on some scratch off's also. Thanks for the concern but while you are laying down sleeping in your mansion on your Vividus bed (you are rich so you should know what bed that is without googling it) I come to work by 4:00am, again thanks for looking out for my well being.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Captain Cleanup....is that you? Did your butt heal?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Matagorda said:


> no, not at all, this is how it is, like it or not, flow with the changes or the flow will change you, I don't work for the county, I don't work at all, I Won the lottery, don't you have to get ready for work.


:spineyes: Ok ok,you scared him he's not building there.....hwell:.it worked..lol now you have the whole place to yourself..:frown:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Captain Cleanup....is that you? Did your butt heal?


/
yea,wondering the same thing....

a lot wth an RV taxes out under $700 a year


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

build a pad, put in sewer, rent the RV spot or use it yourself. you only have to move the RV, take a picture of the empty pad, then move the RV back. galveston county has a similar rule, but i think it's because tey don't want permanent RV's setup as opposed to being a taxation issue.

building a house to rent out won't pay for itself for a looong time, IMO.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> build a pad, put in sewer, rent the RV spot or use it yourself. you only have to move the RV, take a picture of the empty pad, then move the RV back. galveston county has a similar rule, but i think it's because tey don't want permanent RV's setup as opposed to being a taxation issue.
> 
> building a house to rent out won't pay for itself for a looong time, IMO.


My wife and I considered this option, only down on Bolivar, before Ike. After Ike, it's looking like an even better idea.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

slopoke said:


> My wife and I considered this option, only down on Bolivar, before Ike. After Ike, it's looking like an even better idea.


lots on a canal are still selling for a premium price, even after ike. but you can find a lot off the water for a reasonable price. there's an a definite advantage to being able to hitch up the RV when a hurricane is threatening and use it as an evac house.

canals are difficult to get permitted to build these days. fewer canals = higher cost (and higher taxes!).


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

the regs that he's ranting about didn't just happen, they have been in effect for several yrs. If you were smart when the mud district contacted you about the water and sewer you signed up for it, it was free then, and if you did sign up for it and they are just getting to your street it will still be free, then about $35.00 a month water and sewer charge. Building is regulated by state regs for construction in coastal counties, you base elevation will determine your height off the ground you have to go, pilings go a ft in the ground for every ft in the air. Best solution is to find you a engineer and have them do you a set of plans with specs and build by them- thier office takes care of inspections and gets you windstorm cert. so that you can get insurance. Texas general land officce and corp of engineers in control of , bulk heading etc, filling in of land etc, Most of the residents in sargent are easy going people. By the way if you are located on a canal, look up corps webb site, don't believe that you have to have permit for bulheading.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> lots on a canal are still selling for a premium price, even after ike. but you can find a lot off the water for a reasonable price. there's an a definite advantage to being able to hitch up the RV when a hurricane is threatening and use it as an evac house.
> 
> canals are difficult to get permitted to build these days. fewer canals = higher cost (and higher taxes!).


I'd actually be just as happy on the right lot with or without a canal. Being able to tow the boat down there, and not have to tow it back for several days would be the first goal. Or having a lot that was well placed and large enough for the RV and a boat barn/toy storage would be nice. It's just a pipe dream at the moment, but that's where it starts, right? :biggrin:


----------



## jbaca15 (Sep 14, 2009)

Paragod,
I currently live in Sargent on Downey. I take care of one rental house there while living in another house next door. Two months ago former neighbor bought a lot across the creek. He's still there and hasn't had any problems as I know of. RV sounds like a good idea and I believe that you will be able to get people to rent it. Possibly enough to pay for your taxes, but then you have to worry about cleaning after renters and keeping the yard mowed. Also there is a recently built "Fish Camp House" down the canal that is still there. Possibly consider a small barn house or something of the sort. If built by rob-bilt or so, it will have to be up to the windstorm codes and such. Just some suggestions. Good luck in whatever you decide. I am going to welcome you to Sargent, not try and keep you out.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Captain Cleanup....is that you? Did your butt heal?


I wondered the same thing - sounds just like him. Wonder who he's pestering now??


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

slopoke said:


> I'd actually be just as happy on the right lot with or without a canal. Being able to tow the boat down there, and not have to tow it back for several days would be the first goal. Or having a lot that was well placed and large enough for the RV and a boat barn/toy storage would be nice. It's just a pipe dream at the moment, but that's where it starts, right? :biggrin:


But is sure is nice to put the boat in the water on Friday and haul it out on Sunday. Get up and go fish, come home at eat lunch, hop back in the boat for another run. No hassles with putting it in and out.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Viking48 said:


> But is sure is nice to put the boat in the water on Friday and haul it out on Sunday. Get up and go fish, come home at eat lunch, hop back in the boat for another run. No hassles with putting it in and out.


That's so true. We've rented a 2-bedroom canal home several times from an owner that didn't have a boat in their sling, and didn't mind me slippin' the Kenner into it while we were there. A single trailor drop in the water when we arrived, and a single load 'em up a week later sure made it convenient to make several small trips out per day while there. 
We priced some of those really simple places with canals and lifts and almost choked on the quotes. But a dream is a dream. Maybe one step at a time!:biggrin:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Matagorda said:


> Viking48 you know. Bayscout22 voters rights would be you can put your name on the ballot and your vote gets heard from this county, anybody can protest there taxes resident/or not, but as a standard in most countys your not homesteaded here your a vistor, paying taxes and you are not heard, as loud as you would like to think so. Harbormaster NO septics systems where the sewage pipe has been layed, it's $2,000 tap fee and the water meter is now $2,500 if you don't have water/sewage on your lot, JECoop will not put in a pole for power. And HMaster if your not within the boarder of the water/sewage distric your septic system is $10,000 + and can only be installed by a county approved license plumber for that aerobic system viking48 was talking about, don't think a septic system installer from another county can install. Sweenyite yes rv are still here no one said there not allowed, a single lot with a slab and sewage/water/electricity, bulkheaded, pier is $6,000 + a year now based on it's location, thats $500 a month just in taxes, a rv has to be moved every 6 months or the rv will be added to the aprasial of the land and they start at $25,000 + just for the rv, they have no way to fine ya so the tax ya. Kenny yes you can and have the right to vote in the county you are registered for, But not Homesteaded rights, if Not HOMESTEADED Here You have No property tax voice, they send you a invoice and you pay this amount or Sell. Matagorda Co has maybe less than 50,000 residents and not a whole lot of big Biz, if they can't get tax revenu out of it's commercial assits there going to get it out of second property owners, not protected by homestead rules.


Not sure where you're getting those figures. I have 3 lots on the canal and one across the street. Two of the lots on the water run around $600 per year and the one with the trailer is only $100 more. The dry lot is only around $100. I say "only" in response to your figures - it's still more than I would like to pay and 4 times what I paid a few years ago but nowhere near the $6000 you're talking about. BTW - those lots are for sale if anybody wants to live their dream. Great fish camp now - wonderful home site for later. Water and sewer installed - gulf view - minutes from ICW.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Viking48 said:


> Not sure where you're getting those figures. I have 3 lots on the canal and one across the street. Two of the lots on the water run around $600 per year and the one with the trailer is only $100 more. The dry lot is only around $100. I say "only" in response to your figures - it's still more than I would like to pay and 4 times what I paid a few years ago but nowhere near the $6000 you're talking about. BTW - those lots are for sale if anybody wants to live their dream. Great fish camp now - wonderful home site for later. Water and sewer installed - gulf view - minutes from ICW.


Viking - This guy is either working an agenda or just not in touch with the reality of the matter. I have two lots with beach front access that back up to the ICW. They are $900/yr per. We also have a condo in Matagorda that is about $2K / yr.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Bayscout22 said:


> Viking - This guy is either working an agenda or just not in touch with the reality of the matter. I have two lots with beach front access that back up to the ICW. They are $900/yr per. We also have a condo in Matagorda that is about $2K / yr.


Thats what i have been trying to figure. I don't know where this dude is getting his figures but he is way off on alot of his stuff. I wasnt trying to argue but i just simply didnt see where the heck he was coming up with this dilusional stuff......


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*caney creek*

my tax bill this year was 2,496.00 triple what it was 2 years ago ! my place is down on creekside dr not on canals .


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Viking48 said:


> But is sure is nice to put the boat in the water on Friday and haul it out on Sunday. Get up and go fish, come home at eat lunch, hop back in the boat for another run. No hassles with putting it in and out.


is nice fo sho, but can be an expensive luxury.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Matagorda said:


> Sargent has changed for the good of all, you never be able to get a permite to put a cabin up, no, it will have to pass all of FEMA New codes and those codes will cost you thousands to pass and then the builder can't build if your blue prints are up to FEMA code, then if you think you can just go around all that and just build it on the weekends, a builder, inspector, home owner will turn you in and you will get a big fine and they will make you tear it down, it's happening all over Matagorda Co and is being inforced like a police action, Home owners are up in arms because they can't even do there own repairs because they don't have a FEMA Building licence, fishing cabins are going to be a thing of the past, a cabin will cost you $175,000 and up, THANK FEMA, IKE, & your congress man for behind the door trading


whats wrong with enforcing some codes and building standards? If you put up some half arse weekend working cabin/home and a hurricane knocked it down or a fire broke out of electrical wiring without grounds , you'd be expecting insurance to cover it... and all the people of the state carry that burden as well when insurance has to pay out... the costs are passed to us. So good on them to enforce codes and keep that ******* riviera in control down there.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow. This is good stuff. Somewhat blown out by one.............I have a lot that is on a canal, rv pad covered, cantina, pier, bulkhead, and sewer. My taxes are $720 per year AFTER I did everything. By the way, get a frickin permit from a reputable contractor and make your life easy. Things have changed since IKE , and will continue to change, for the better !! Sargent is a very cool place and the people are fantastic.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

SARGENT said:


> my tax bill this year was 2,496.00 triple what it was 2 years ago ! my place is down on creekside dr not on canals .


Protest it! Unless it is a palace, they probably have it assessed wrong. If you haven't been there before, the board is made up of several concerned citizens plus a one or two county employees.

Good Luck!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

SARGENT said:


> my tax bill this year was 2,496.00 triple what it was 2 years ago ! my place is down on creekside dr not on canals .


just "what" is your place ? an old camphouse or a re-model ?

*any* new construction in the last 3 years ?

did you for instance.... re-skin the house w hardy and put a new roof on ?


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*caney creek*

no we have not done anything other than up keep although i did put a couple of pink flamingos in the frt yard all kidding aside taxes have gone thur the roof. it is just a small camp house one shed and pier.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

SARGENT said:


> no we have not done anything other than up keep although i did put a couple of pink flamingos in the frt yard all kidding aside taxes have gone thur the roof. it is just a small camp house one shed and pier.


I do agree, the taxes have gone through the roof compared to what they were just a few years ago. Actaully, it has gotten kinda rediculous.

My electric has gone up alot as well..... Maybe thats cause of the 3000 watts of light on my pier!







( I am on the Creek as well, on Seagull)


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Well rest assured I sure wont do any building my self it wil have to be done I cant make a square box! Trailers no problem! What I was trying to figure out is if this area is werth the time and money Iam not going to have a big place made and for sure in no hurry since I have had it for so long and this weekend is the first time I have ever even seen it. Caney Creek in the front looks like a real nice place Downey in the back is still a bit rough. But some day might get there. The lot is on Oceanic (?) spell check ? My taxes on it is like 175.00 right now and I hear yall Iam not ritch by far but the tax man kills me between the lake and Rockport 14K. So first off I guess I will get a survey done and get it marked off and mowed so I can atleast go down and hang out! Is there a close by ramp? I saw the little one at Caney Creek but I think its private to that part of the subdivison?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

if you are a part of downeys caney creek club , thier lot owners assoc. has some kind of deal in place where for a flat fee per year you can launch at caney creek marinia, and yes the launch that isjust north of the marinia on seagull dr. is part of downeys caney creek estatesand you have to have a window placard to launch and park your vehicles there.
Godd luck on your endeavor i think you will like the area once you get settled in lots of good bird watching, several nature trails over at the bernard wildlife refuge and the fishingis even good at sargent every once in a while.


----------

